# Poa Trivialis



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi all,

I've been reading a lot about this weed grass in these posts, but I can't say I've ever seen it around here. I understand it loves moisture which may be why I've never found it in my dry sandy soil, LOL!

Anyway, could someone post pics of it here? I'd like to know what this looks like if I ever come across it.

Thanks!


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Lots of good pics in threads over the last day or so here.


----------

